# flitch beam installation



## kweber (Jan 30, 2007)

I have to install a flitch beam for a 16' span. The structural engineer is calling for the beam to sit on a 4x4 on each end. Is there some type of boot or sleeve that this beam has to sit in on top of the 4x4's? How do you tie the beam to the 4x4's?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Are you taking about 1/2" flinch plates that are sandwiched and bolted together? Then just toe nail in the header connection. Make sure your point load is being transferred correctly down below. If its a steel beam you would usually have a steel post with a pre-drilled plate for bolt connection.


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

Simpsons makes exactly what you need.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

Kweber: why not just make it real ez and use an LVL ? Whole lot easier and faster and cheaper.
JackM


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

skymaster said:


> Kweber: why not just make it real ez and use an LVL ? Whole lot easier and faster and cheaper.
> JackM


 
I agree with you skymaster, I have installed my fair share of lvl's much lighter than a 16' flitch beam.....but Its hard to say completely without the specifics as to why the engineer is calling for a flitch beam rather than a LVL or glulam though.

kweber- find a Simpson distributor in your area they usually will have a Simpson book that will help you figure out the specific bracket that you need for your application


----------

